
How to disable IPv6 on Ubuntu 18.04 - admintome
http://www.admintome.com/blog/disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu-18-04/
======
God_TM
in /etc/default/grub

add: ipv6.disable=1 to both GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX

